# Knife Attack in Russia.



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/01/12/international/12briefs.html?adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=1137433067-FEyKw3ZMyid9jMVDISjAww

A brief story from the 12 January 2006 NY Times:



> *RUSSIA: 8 WOUNDED IN ATTACK ON MOSCOW SYNAGOGUE* A 20-year-old man armed with a hunting knife burst into a Moscow synagogue and stabbed eight people before the son of the chief rabbi wrestled him to the floor, witnesses and the police said. None of the wounds were life-threatening, doctors later told the Russian news media. The attacker, identified as Aleksandr Koptsev and described as a skinhead, overpowered a guard near the entrance of the Chabad Bronnaya Synagogue and moved indoors, attacking people trying to flee down a hallway, said Avraham Berkowitz, executive director of the Federation of Jewish Communities in the Former Soviet Union. The chief rabbi, Yitzchok Kogan, said in a telephone interview that the man shouted "Heil Hitler!" and said, "I came to kill."


 
Eight people wounded, though fortunately none killed...and it sounds like one person took him down (the son of the chief rabbi). A scary reminder that a knife attack can happen anywhere; that one man with a knife can injure more people at a time than we might think; and that, despite how deadly the knife is, a person can still defend himself or herself against it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2006)

Good post Arnisador.  Also it is a good reminder about
personal security and being aware that violence can
happen anywhere and at anytime.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

